# SQL Befehle über java Oberfläche



## KilerMaxi (9. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man (über Eclipse) über einen Button Knopfdruck einen Bestimmten SQL Befehl ausführt und diesen dann wieder ausgibt?

Also, wenn ich auf einen  Button klicke, führt er einen SQL Befehl aus, den ich dann in meiner Java Oberfläche auch ausgegeben bekomme.

Deshalb ist meine Frage, wie man das dann so einbinden kann, gibt es da irgendwelche einfachen Befehle oder ist das schon eher komplex.

Edit: Ich will dann Daten von einem MySQL server abrufen und ausgeben.
Ps: ich bin kein wirklicher Java oder SQL Experte, also würde ich mich über nicht so viele Fachausdrücke usw. sehr freuen 

Mfg


----------



## kiwara (15. Mai 2014)

Sowas ist wirklich ganz simpel. Wenn du weißt wie man sich mit einer Datenbank verbindet, dann solltest du auch wissen wie das geht, nur musst du dich dann vielleicht ein Stündchen hinsetzen


----------



## turtle (16. Mai 2014)

Klar geht das, aber...

Ich bekomme Bauchschmerzen, wenn ein Benutzer ein beliebiges SQL-Statement gegen die DB feuern kann. (Also ich würde das NICHT anbieten)

 Das setzt unter anderem voraus, das dieser Benutzer nur absolut wenige (Lese)-Rechte auf der DB hat und nicht irgendwas löscht und das Programm nicht mehr arbeiten kann.


----------



## Wurstkopp (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte das jetzt eher so verstanden, dass du die Verbindung zu Entwicklungs- und Debugzwecken im Eclipse aufbauen möchtest?

Auch wenn eigentlich nichts dagegen spricht, die Datenbank mit einem anderem herrkömmlichen Tool nebenbei zu nutzen gibt es auch Plugins für Eclipse die soetwas realisieren. Ich habe da z.B. ab und an "SQL Explorer" für eine Oracle Datenbank im Einsatz. Einfach "Eclipse Plugin MySQL" o.ä. in Google einhämmern.


----------



## turtle (17. Mai 2014)

@Wurstkopp

Du hast Recht und ich sollte genauer lesen

Ich benutzer übrigens immer Squirrel als externes Tool und habe kein Eclipse-Plugin genommen. Mir reicht das


----------

